# Need help returning to the UK after 11 years in Spain



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

this is my first post so apologies if i have got something wrong.
after 11 years relatively stress free living in lanzarote we both lost our jobs
if the worst happens can we get help with flights back to uk? consulate etc?
trying friends at the moment for loans but no luck so far
virtually no money left
thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> this is my first post so apologies if i have got something wrong.
> after 11 years relatively stress free living in lanzarote we both lost our jobs
> if the worst happens can we get help with flights back to uk? consulate etc?
> trying friends at the moment for loans but no luck so far
> ...


:welcome:

& sorry about your predicament - if you've both been employed can you not claim paro?

the unfortunate answer is no, the consulate won't help you get back to the UK

from the Consulate website 



> *What consulates cannot do for you*
> 
> Although we try to help British nationals in a wide range of situations, we cannot:
> 
> ...


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Could the post about being stranded in Lanzarote be a scam? Apologies, if it's not.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> & sorry about your predicament - if you've both been employed can you not claim paro?
> 
> ...


The UK used to repatriate a citizen by taking the person's passport until the money was repaid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Could the post about being stranded in Lanzarote be a scam? Apologies, if it's not.


could be - who knows?

lots of people do find themselves in that position & in the past we, & other friends have clubbed together to help people we know well


just in case it is......

please don't respond to any direct requests for money from any member of this forum - & if any requests *are *received by VM or PM - please use the report button, since that would be against forum rules


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> The UK used to repatriate a citizen by taking the person's passport until the money was repaid.


apparently not any more though

I do know people who have asked & been refused - they had to approach friends & family for help


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

unfortunately no its not a scam and we cant get benefits..just want good advice not money!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> unfortunately no its not a scam and we cant get benefits..just want good advice not money!


if you can't get paro & stay then you'll just have to throw yourself at the mercy of family friends to help you out to get back to the UK I'm afraid


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

trev1865 said:


> unfortunately no its not a scam and we cant get benefits..just want good advice not money!


I'm sorry for your situation but, just to help others - can I assume that you were working illegally in Spain?

That is, you were not autonomo and did not have a contract?

I hope your friends and family come to your rescue soon.


As a word of warning to others; it might seem great to be earning money but if you do it illegally, then this is what can happen.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

trev1865 said:


> unfortunately no its not a scam and we cant get benefits..just want good advice not money!


But surely you can claim paro after working in Spain for eleven years, whether you were an employee or autonomo?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> I'm sorry for your situation but, just to help others - can I assume that you were working illegally in Spain?
> 
> That is, you were not autonomo and did not have a contract?
> 
> ...


There was a previous thread where it was claimed that some people could 'not afford to pay autonomo'.
It seems more the case that you can't afford not to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> But surely you can claim paro after working in Spain for eleven years, whether you were an employee or autonomo?


that's a very good point...


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

yes snikpoh like so many others that is true,good news though 1 hr ago my wife landed a small job..just a start but maybe we will survive yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trev1865 said:


> yes snikpoh like so many others that is true,good news though 1 hr ago my wife landed a small job..just a start but maybe we will survive yet.


for 11 years?

I hope she has a contract this time...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

trev1865 said:


> yes snikpoh like so many others that is true,good news though 1 hr ago my wife landed a small job..just a start but maybe we will survive yet.


That's good. Now maybe you'll start paying taxes or getting a proper contract if not self-employed. Then if you are without work you'll be entitled to benefits. 

Just as we expect immigrants in the UK to do...


----------



## trev1865 (Jul 15, 2014)

if we could get contract jobs we would..nearly everyone i know is cash in hand,,just the way it is,,this is spain not uk


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

trev1865 said:


> if we could get contract jobs we would..nearly everyone i know is cash in hand,,just the way it is,,this is spain not uk


Yes and that's one of the reasons Spain is in the mess it's in! Working cash in hand is illegal, it's cheating and as you discovered leaves you with no protection when work runs out.
If you were unable to find legal work in eleven years maybe Spain isn't the place for you?
I think you will find that people who are regulars on this Forum and who work here do have contracted jobs or are autonomo so either way pay taxes. I know of no- one amongst my working friends who is illegal.
Spain isn't the UK, you are right. But neither is it some third world banana republic, a free for all where normal rules don't apply which iswhy the authorities are cracking down on the black economy.
And about time too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

trev1865 said:


> if we could get contract jobs we would..nearly everyone i know is cash in hand,,just the way it is,,this is spain not uk


That is a ridiculous comment if you dont mind me saying and says more about who you mix with than how the country operates.

Fortunately, Spain is actively making inroads into stopping illegal work (especially with foreigners). There are many, many cases where the authorities are going into companies/businesses and insisting on seeing their books to check they are paying their correct dues. Many of these companies are putting the blame on their staff, claiming they thought they were autonomos - which is checked and acted on

I'm not sure what the penalties are when workers and employers are caught, but, because its Spain, not the UK as you point out, it isnt going to be lenient.

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well said, Jo. Most ofus came to live in Spain not off Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes and that's one of the reasons Spain is in the mess it's in! Working cash in hand is illegal, it's cheating and as you discovered leaves you with no protection when work runs out.
> If you were unable to find legal work in eleven years maybe Spain isn't the place for you?
> I think you will find that people who are regulars on this Forum and who work here do have contracted jobs or are autonomo so either way pay taxes. I know of no- one amongst my working friends who is illegal.
> Spain isn't the UK, you are right. But neither is it some third world banana republic, a free for all where normal rules don't apply which iswhy the authorities are cracking down on the black economy.
> And about time too.


Agree, but it does depend on the type of work you're doing. Gardening is difficult to get paid on a pay roll for example. A lot of bar work in non chain bars is partly paid off the books... A lot of teaching work in academies is the same.

So, whilst as you know I agree with you, you do have to be realistic about what's out there.
However, I also totally agree with what you say about eleven years of living like this should be an indication of what Spain has to offer and maybe it's time to look to the future. Everyone gets old and everyone gets ill. Personally I wouldn't want to find myself up the old creek without a paddle. This should serve as a preview into what could happen. People who are in this situation are left high and dry. The British Consulate or Embassy will not help you out as xabiachica has already said.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree, but it does depend on the type of work you're doing. Gardening is difficult to get paid on a pay roll for example. A lot of bar work in non chain bars is partly paid off the books... A lot of teaching work in academies is the same.
> 
> So, whilst as you know I agree with you, you do have to be realistic about what's out there.
> However, I also totally agree with what you say about eleven years of living like this should be an indication of what Spain has to offer and maybe it's time to look to the future. Everyone gets old and everyone gets ill. Personally I wouldn't want to find myself up the old creek without a paddle. This should serve as a preview into what could happen. People who are in this situation are left high and dry. The British Consulate or Embassy will not help you out as xabiachica has already said.


yes all true

but if you're doing a lot of gardening / pool cleaning / bar work / whatever - enough to keep you going for 11 years - then you're making enough to register as autónomo

which is even easier now with the new lower start up rates


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree, but it does depend on the type of work you're doing. Gardening is difficult to get paid on a pay roll for example. A lot of bar work in non chain bars is partly paid off the books... A lot of teaching work in academies is the same.
> 
> So, whilst as you know I agree with you, you do have to be realistic about what's out there.
> However, I also totally agree with what you say about eleven years of living like this should be an indication of what Spain has to offer and maybe it's time to look to the future. Everyone gets old and everyone gets ill. Personally I wouldn't want to find myself up the old creek without a paddle. This should serve as a preview into what could happen. People who are in this situation are left high and dry. The British Consulate or Embassy will not help you out as xabiachica has already said.


If you remember, it was your good arguments that changed my formerly rigid views about cash in hand work....but only when applied to out of work Spanish people or immigrants of long- standing receiving paro or social assistance or to low- paid workers whose tax threshhold would not be exceeded by receiving €50 or so extra now and then for odd jobs.

But not to Brits who work on the black for several years and seem to think it's normal. Many of them are the first to moan about immigrants in the UK doing the same..


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When we first came here we met a British couple who had been living in one part of Spain or another for over 15 years (they were then just coming up to their '40s) and had never had contracted jobs. I used to ask what they would do for income when they reached retirement age, and they just looked blank, or said oh, we could sell the house (which begged the question, where will you live then, and how long do you think the money would last?).

They were forced to go back to the UK a few years ago when work dried up altogether, and really it was the best thing that could have happened. Both now have work and are paying NI which will allow them to claim a state pension.

I hope the OP will think a little further into the future and consider their long term future. It may seem a long way off to you now, but by the time retirement is looming, if you haven't made at least basic provision, it will be too late.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

There seem to be a number of people who haven't paid any consideration to their future. Some just seem to be living on savings or on the rent from a UK property, others, as we have found out, have been living in the black economy. It begs the question what the poster thought would happen to him and his family if he managed to return to the UK. The days of milk and honey are long gone. He would be treated as an immigrant which means if he did manage to found a Council who would house him it would be likely to be in a B & B if he was lucky. Why should the UK owe him anything?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

trev1865 said:


> this is my first post so apologies if i have got something wrong.
> after 11 years relatively stress free living in lanzarote we both lost our jobs
> if the worst happens can we get help with flights back to uk? consulate etc?
> trying friends at the moment for loans but no luck so far
> ...


Surely after 11 years of living in Lanzarote you have saved or have possessions to sell that will pay for a flight home?


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

If you've been on Lanzarote for 11 years working why can't you apply for the Paro? - unless of course it was all cash ..... Even if you were only earing 100 euros a month officially you'd still be eligible for the minimum payment of 460 a month.

If you have been on the Paro for over 18 months and the payments have finished if one of you is over 45 there is currently a discretionary payment of 460 a month you can apply for, that the government is paying while unemployment is over 20%


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

castaway06 said:


> If you've been on Lanzarote for 11 years working why can't you apply for the Paro? - unless of course it was all cash ..... Even if you were only earing 100 euros a month officially you'd still be eligible for the minimum payment of 460 a month.
> 
> If you have been on the Paro for over 18 months and the payments have finished if one of you is over 45 there is currently a discretionary payment of 460 a month you can apply for, that the government is paying while unemployment is over 20%


They were working illegally....


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree, but it does depend on the type of work you're doing. Gardening is difficult to get paid on a pay roll for example. A lot of bar work in non chain bars is partly paid off the books... A lot of teaching work in academies is the same.
> 
> So, whilst as you know I agree with you, you do have to be realistic about what's out there.
> However, I also totally agree with what you say about eleven years of living like this should be an indication of what Spain has to offer and maybe it's time to look to the future. Everyone gets old and everyone gets ill. Personally I wouldn't want to find myself up the old creek without a paddle. This should serve as a preview into what could happen. People who are in this situation are left high and dry. The British Consulate or Embassy will not help you out as xabiachica has already said.


I agree, yes the cash in hand hippy dippy free and easy life style in the sun might seem fun, but eventually it will come round and bite you on the ass.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

castaway06 said:


> I agree, yes the cash in hand hippy dippy free and easy life style in the sun might seem fun, but eventually it will come round and bite you on the ass.


Out of interest, can we write 'arse' or must we use the American form, which is for some reason considered more acceptable?

I'll post this to find out.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems we can. Podemos.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... makes me wonder what constitutes a 'rude' word these days?

If one can say arse, can one say tits?

Let's see what the sweary filter thing does with it. 


NOTE: - think the heat's got to me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> ... makes me wonder what constitutes a 'rude' word these days?
> 
> If one can say arse, can one say tits?
> 
> ...


 How old are you???? :rofl:

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> ... makes me wonder what constitutes a 'rude' word these days?
> 
> If one can say arse, can one say tits?
> 
> ...


I just found something browsing the net that had me choking with laughter..on an episode of' Sorry I haven't a Clue' Stephen Fry defined the word 'countryside' as the act of murdering Piers Morgan.

OK Mods, I'm stopping now. As Snik says, it's the heat....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> How old are you???? :rofl:
> 
> Jo xxx



:gossip:


----------

